# Sir Vape Easter Trading Hours



## Sir Vape (13/4/17)

Hi guys please check out our trading hours below over the Easter Weekend. Also please note that online orders placed from Friday till Monday will only ship out Tues due to couriers being closed over the public holidays.

Have a great Easter

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/17)

Cool hours @Sir Vape !
At least you are taking a bit of a break 

Hope you find the eggs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (13/4/17)

Lovely stuff see you Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

